# Storing IVF drugs



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm suddenly in a panic as I've seen lots of references to storing the drugs in the fridge. We weren't told to! I know the drugs we've been given for the injections (both the daily ones and the final booster one) are the type which come as a powder and a solution to dissolve the powder in, rather than pre-mixed. Does that make a difference?

First time at this so have no idea!

Moon


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Moon, it depends what drugs you've got. I can only tell you what I did with mine: Synarel, the Voltarol pessary and Cyclogest pessaries can be kept at room temperature but have to be stored below 25*c (the pessaries can begin to melt otherwise). Menopur has to be kept in the fridge when it's a seperate powder and solution, and can then be kept at room temperature only after the powder and solution have been mixed (and it's then liquid). I've also stimmed with Puregon and this has to be kept in the fridge too. I have triggered with both Pregnyl and Ovitrelle - both need to be refridgerated. I usually take them out of the fridge 10-15 mins before injecting so it's not going in cold!

I'd check the instruction leaflets in the packets and on the boxes.

Hope this helps and all the best with your cycle.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Agree with Cayenne that it depends on the drugs... should say on the pack (Menopur doesn't need to be kept in the fridge btw; it's a 'below 25 degrees' one).  Trigger shots definitely in the fridge though (I've carried them home from clinics before sandwiched between frozen peas ).


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Menopur should be stored between 3 to 25 deg c, either in or out of the fridge.

Regarding the trigger shot - Pregnyl - This needs to be stored in the fridge.  I read elsewhere on this site that once it had been taken from the fridge it needed to be used within 3 months.  I asked the pharmacist at the chemist to check this information and she rang the manufacturer for me.  I can confirm that Pregnyl will be ok for up to 6 hours out of the fridge.  Personally I wouldnt leave it that long, but if it takes you an hour to get home on the bus after picking it up, dont worry!

What meds do you have Moon?


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I was at work and couldn't check which drugs I had which was just making it worse. I rang the clinic (they're really friendly and helpful) and they reassured me that if I had the ones that did need to be in the fridge they'd just be replaced as we'd not been told.

Anyway, after all that panic there was no need!

I'm taking the Synarel spray, which is fine
Then I have Menopur - checked the leaflet on that and that agreed with what jo_11 said, store below 25C
The trigger I have is Chorogon which also just needs to be at below 25C (the clinic also uses Pregnyl but had given me Chorogon)

I'm so relieved! I didn't think I was feeling hormonal but yesterday's little panic almost had me in tears so maybe not so calm  ... I've moved all the drugs to the coolest room in the house, being up North has its benefits I guess!

Thanks again, and good luck to everyone


----------

